# My "New to Me" Flounder Boat



## overkill

I thought that my boat had been posted before, but if not here is some “Overkill” info.

Grizzly 2072 – *20’3” long 96” wide – Float Pods just arrived/soon to be installed*

Yamaha 90 hp with Stainless Steel prop, Tach, Trim, Hour Meter, and Water Pressure gauge. Fuel filter. Two Custom Fabricated Aluminum Fuel Tanks. Yamaha cowl cover.

CMC Hydraulic Jack Plate

Tandem Trailer with Brakes. E-Z Slide trailer pads. Front and Back roller guide posts. Custom trailer lights.

Honda EV6010 water cooled generator. 6000 watts, 50 amps. 
Just added exhaust stack.
Remote start switch for generator. Forward Lights and “ALL” Lights switch.

10 @ 500 watt Halogen Lights for Platform – have ordered 400 watt HPS lights

Minn Kota Trolling motor 101 with Minn Kota 3 bank built-in battery charger.

Garmin Color 276 GPS with Southeast chip

AM/Fm CD player

Eagle Bottom Machine

Remote Control Spotlight and Hand Held Spotlight

Bow Mounted horn

12v Running Lights/Docking Lights

LED cockpit and cabin lights

1” Aluminum Railing around raised platform

4’ elevated platform – custom fabricated/ IE: shearing, breaking, etc.

Ultra Tuff coating over Aluminum deck

3 Batteries for trolling motor - 1 Battery for cranking motor - Battery switch

Custom Fabricated Console (Aluminum)

Custom Fabricated Dry box and Generator Box (Aluminum)

Custom Console Cover and Cuddy Cover with snaps.

5 Wise Seats (I have removed 4)
4 “butt” Seats on Platform

All wiring is professionally done by former commercial electrician

Lots of other goodies such as built in gaff holders, net holders, push pole holders, gig holders, etc. I bought this boat a few months ago and have been “tweaking” it for Floundering. The raised platform is like a tuna tower….it gives you *LOTS* more field of vision. If you put a 4’ ladder on your bow and stand on it you will see.

The fellow retired and built it over a two year period. He passed and I bought it from his son for 12k. He gave me receipts for over 30k he had put in it – not including his time. He was a master craftsman and he deserves any credit.


----------



## lingfisher1

DDDDDDDAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

Watch out now dont want to start a flounder boat match with x-shark.


----------



## Flounderpounder

HOLY CRAP! Just kidding.....nice boat!


----------



## jim t

Way cool...

Reminds me of what they did to "flounder's" brother's car in Animal House... the "Deathmobile"

Jim


----------



## wld1985

thats a flippin crazy boat.. So can you get into the area under the front deck?


----------



## HisName

Wow , That looks like a Gun Boat from down in 4 Corps Delta Area.

Did you buy that from John Kerry ? :thumbup:


----------



## overkill

Thanks for the compliments. I love the whole hunting/fishing experience. Everytime I get on the boat I am impressed with what he was able to do with his hands. I can do anything with wood but not mechanical or metal fab, etc

Under the deck is 6 plus feet of room. The animal house theme would look pretty cool.

X-Shark has skills and I wish him and his boat the best. Not posted to compete. If I could just talk him into painting mine...I promise to go with a different color than his. J/k


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

That is one HELL of a rig!!! Thats a boat that lots of people dream of having. If you don't mind my asking, whats the trolling motor setup? The raised deck looks like it could present a challenge. Could you post some more pics of the front? :thumbup:


----------



## fulish850

i told u guys it look somthing similar to this .... haha jk, if you ever want to sell it ill make u an offer


----------



## Jason

Man that thing is FINE!!!! That has some great qualities and will fer sure light up the night!!! Good luck and make sure you post alot of pictures of the kills!!!!


----------



## overkill

I replaced the trolling motor with a riptide. I did not have enough coordination to do the pedal thing. Not enough patience to learn I guess. Anyway, the troller is a 62" with speed on the handle, extendable handle and easy to steer. Pushes the boat very nicely as well.


----------



## X-Shark

Thanks for posting and reminding me what a Cool boat you have. 




> If I could just talk him into painting mine...I promise to go with a different color than his.


I'm thinking "Get'em Green" # 46979.  It's one of my favorite Greens.


----------



## Jason

I see a "poll" in the future OverKill....Pick you favorite few colors and let the forum decide:whistling::thumbsup: Some hot colors there Bobby!!!


----------



## X-Shark

Yes, they are pretty wild. It comes from PPG's "Hot Lick's" collection.


----------



## overkill

Can I use my own paint chart?


----------



## Flounder9.75

Overkill I assume your the former Triguy7 Just making sure i haven't stared loseing it in my old age.  
I think I passed you week or so ago at the Island. You were headed west about have to to Katrina cut( you had just come of the beach and were runnin with your "bright lights" on) 


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f32/newbie-help-needed-69302/


----------



## overkill

Yes, formally known as triguy7. That is the area I have been working.


----------



## gig head

love it.....not sure if i saw u about month ago north of the of I10 on the Bay....(lot of lights on that rig that night.)


----------



## overkill

Got these last week. Hope to get them welded on in a day or two.


----------



## X-Shark

Is she really sagging in the ass end that bad that you need pods?


----------



## overkill

Not too bad but I liked the idea of 300 lbs offset in the ass end.


----------



## X-Shark

I'm guessing you will not get a total of 300lb offset.

Here is why.

Yes you would get 300lb of flotation....."IF" you tried to submerge both pods fully.

That will not happen. This is just like engine brackets.

Everything that is bellow the surface of the water is flotation. Everything that is above the surface is just extra weight.

The waterline may only come up on the pods 1/2 way.


----------



## overkill

You are correct. The pods hopefully will help performance as well. The boat needs to be able to plane as lower speeds and the pods hopefully will take care of that. Today they get installed and we should see.


----------



## overkill

Got em put on last night. Hope to try them out tonight.


----------



## X-Shark

That is a nice little bung. How far above the bottom of the boat are they?

The ones I saw put on a F&F actually slopped up the farther back they went and were aprox 3/4in above the bottom of the hull.

This was so they acted like Float Pods and less like trim tabs.


----------



## overkill

Designed to have 3/4" offset at sides and bottom. Will give it a try tonight.


----------



## overkill

Picked up 2-3" of freeboard at the transom with the pods. Also, planes at a much lower speed and runs "flat" at pretty much any speed now.

First pic is prior to pods. Second is with.


----------



## X-Shark

Good... I'm already thinking about a set of Pods too.


----------



## WJGARNER

What does a rig like that cost?


----------



## fulish850

Fully built with all the goodies would put it over 20k id say .


----------



## Mudigger

Nice boat but the real deal is the flounder it helps you gig. Any reports?


----------



## overkill

I have over 30k in receipts in my desk drawer...4k since the initial build.

Hope the wife don't find them. :whistling:

As far as production goes it gets the job done. We have had multiple trips that have filled two coolers - although I have seen 3k rigs do the same. 

It is a work in progress and since the above pics I have added HPS lights. I may install underwater lighting as well.


----------



## Mudigger

Sounds like an act of love. I have a Jeep, a CJ7, that I probably have 20k in the rebuild and I'm not finished yet. It is a nice boat. I'd love to see it on the water some day or night as the case may be.


----------



## bigrick

You like that fuse panel, I just bought the same one. Looked like it makes things a lot easier when one does blow.


----------



## overkill

I like it, but haven't needed to change anything yet. It's backlighted so easy to read at night.


----------

